# Redmi Note 3 Screen crack,should I have to replace the whole frontal part?



## vedula.k95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello forum,
  Bought Redmi Note 3 few weeks ago,should have taken insurance  ,unfortunately my screen got cracked due to the bending while riding bike.

Ordered a tampered glass the crack is barely noticeable right at the corner,but still if I have some bucks I will try to repair it DIY via youtube video or buying parts of Alibaba.

 but do I really have to change the whole frontal part along with touch screen,is there a glass between touch screen and fingers,its cheap ? please enlighten me,thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2016)

replacement screen is available on ebay, for Rs 2k, you can watch BCD Technology for full teardown and replacement, you should have attached a tempered glass from the start, it had already been reported RN3 doesnt come with any gorilla glass


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> replacement screen is available on ebay, for Rs 2k, you can watch BCD Technology for full teardown and replacement, you should have attached a tempered glass from the start, it had already been reported RN3 doesnt come with any gorilla glass



yeah,ordered one screen guard a week ago,local courier guys flagged it not received. 

edit -: will I get original Mi Screen from Ebay? or flipkart?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2016)

original mi screen is available on ebay, for Rs 2000, did you ask the local service center people ? ask them how much they charge to repair the screen


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> original mi screen is available on ebay, for Rs 2000, did you ask the local service center people ? ask them how much they charge to repair the screen



alright,do you know any proper service center here in Bhubaneswar?

since I have to change the whole frontal frame,I think its not a better alternative since the crack is in the bottom left,I ordered a Tempered glass already and its already on its way,one more question,will screen guard protect my device from any other kind of damage? is there zero or no chance of screen damage? except If I met a severe accident ? like dropping of study table,does the tampered glass absorbs all the impact?


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 7, 2016)

Go to Mi official service centre -  HCL services LTD, MI Exclusive Service Center 501 , Kharvel Nagar, Unit-3, Bhubaneswar , Orissa 751001.

Phone: 0674 2380837


----------



## surya kumar (Jul 7, 2016)

Mi S centre
B-2, Janpath Tower, Ashok Nagar, Bhubaneswar - 756009, Orissa


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> alright,do you know any proper service center here in Bhubaneswar?
> 
> since I have to change the whole frontal frame,I think its not a better alternative since the crack is in the bottom left,I ordered a Tempered glass already and its already on its way,one more question,will screen guard protect my device from any other kind of damage? is there zero or no chance of screen damage? except If I met a severe accident ? like dropping of study table,does the tampered glass absorbs all the impact?



in general tempered glass dissipates the impact force, breaking itself while protecting the glass but do not assume that the tempered glass is a fool proof protection.. RN3's screen is very fragile and there are cases where the tempered glass did not break but the screen broke..
Its wise to use a good cover and a tempered glass, im using amzer hybrid warrior which supposedly gives it impact resistance and a chevron tempered glasss

Also you can opt for One Assist membership at the service center for Rs 549 (Also known as  MI Protect).. but i dont know if they will do so after the phone has been damaged


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 10, 2016)

My redmi note 3's display went kaput while riding bike, luckily the glass didn't break but the inside display cracked. Now service centre is saying it needs 15 days to get a replacement as it has no stock. I am in a dilemma to submit phone for 15 days(practically 20days) or get it replaced locally.

It seems the larger the display it's higher prone to failure one my colleague warned me before of handling large screen phone but didn't paid attention.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2016)

scudmissile007 said:


> My redmi note 3's display went kaput while riding bike, luckily the glass didn't break but the inside display cracked. Now service centre is saying it needs 15 days to get a replacement as it has no stock. I am in a dilemma to submit phone for 15 days(practically 20days) or get it replaced locally.
> 
> It seems the larger the display it's higher prone to failure one my colleague warned me before of handling large screen phone but didn't paid attention.



Get it serviced in the service center, you will preserve your warranty.. Also, how much are they charging for it?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 10, 2016)

In service centre the display cost rs2620, outside I didn't ask, but they are honouring my warranty as outer glass has no damage.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2016)

thats an okay price to repair the screen, the screen itself is available for Rs 2000 on ebay, i guess 620 is the service charge but do take care next time, the glass is very fragile due to the lack of gorilla glass.. use a non bendable case to give it some more rigidity


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> in general tempered glass dissipates the impact force, breaking itself while protecting the glass but do not assume that the tempered glass is a fool proof protection.. RN3's screen is very fragile and there are cases where the tempered glass did not break but the screen broke..
> Its wise to use a good cover and a tempered glass, im using amzer hybrid warrior which supposedly gives it impact resistance and a chevron tempered glasss
> 
> Also you can opt for One Assist membership at the service center for Rs 549 (Also known as  MI Protect).. but i dont know if they will do so after the phone has been damaged


Actually i have the same combo as yours the only difference is the that I appled the tampered glass later,well i too have the same case for protection,thought it would be enough for the screen,i was wrong .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nipul Saikia (Jul 29, 2017)

My redmi note 3 phone's screen got cracked in the middle left corner. Though Tempered glass was attached there , it was about 8mm short in length to all sides. If I attach a perfect sized tempered glass, will the phone work or last?


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2017)

vedula.k95 said:


> Hello forum,
> Bought Redmi Note 3 few weeks ago,should have taken insurance  ,unfortunately my screen got cracked due to the bending while riding bike.
> 
> Ordered a tampered glass the crack is barely noticeable right at the corner,but still if I have some bucks I will try to repair it DIY via youtube video or buying parts of Alibaba.
> ...



There is no frame in older generation xiaomi phone hence they bend only this year models have reinforcement frame.


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2017)

Nipul Saikia said:


> My redmi note 3 phone's screen got cracked in the middle left corner. Though Tempered glass was attached there , it was about 8mm short in length to all sides. If I attach a perfect sized tempered glass, will the phone work or last?



Do visit service center if they are charging less then repair it.


----------

